# A.avic/A.metallica/A.versicolor differences?



## ReMoVeR (Oct 28, 2008)

hello, 

i really wanted to know what are the noticable diferences of these species when they are around 4-5cm . I would really like to know this as i am buyin one of these and i dont wanna be fooled at the petstore. I would also like to know what is a resonable price for each one.

If some pics could be shown would be cool. 

But remember i am talkin about a 4-5cm one. i think it would be a juvenille at this point? as slings they pretty much seem the same,dont they?

-sorry for any abreviations.

tkz in advance


----------



## Zoltan (Oct 28, 2008)

You can pretty easily distingiush _A. versicolor_ from the other two. Just google some pictures. As for what's the difference between _A. avicularia_ and _A. metallica_? I think no one can really tell that currently.


----------



## ReMoVeR (Oct 28, 2008)

in other words, at what lenght they get their kind of "caracteristic" color?

as slings they look almost like the same from what i've googled i think ;O


----------



## ReMoVeR (Oct 28, 2008)

at 2" they look like the same for me ;O


----------



## Zoltan (Oct 28, 2008)

_A. versicolor_ (clickety click) --> (1) - (2) - (3) - (4) - (5)

Spiders sold as _A. metallica_ or _A. avicularia_ --> (1) - (2) - (3) - (4) - (5)


----------



## HcUnderoath (Oct 28, 2008)

if its a versi itl be extremely blue with maybe a hint of green

if its an avic avic itl be cheap..

if its a metallica then itl be expensive.. but it might just be an avic...:? :? :? :?


----------



## ReMoVeR (Oct 28, 2008)

what would it be a price for a versi with 2" ? 

so, as metallicas are "wierd" i better buy a avic.avic. becauz of monetary reasons ?


----------



## ReMoVeR (Oct 28, 2008)

HcUnderoath said:


> if its an avic avic itl be cheap..
> 
> if its a metallica then itl be expensive.. but it might just be an avic...:? :? :? :?



seems pretty better to get the avic instead of the metallica then, isnt it ?

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## the nature boy (Oct 28, 2008)

ReMoVeR said:


> what would it be a price for a versi with 2" ?
> 
> so, as metallicas are "wierd" i better buy a avic.avic. becauz of monetary reasons ?


Look through the for sale/trade section to get a feel for values.

--the nature boy


----------



## ReMoVeR (Oct 28, 2008)

DUH :\ silly me... tkz nature boy!!! ;O


----------



## ReMoVeR (Oct 28, 2008)

wierd i didnt find anythin really helpfull, there aws a 3/4(three quarter)" versi that was being sold by $15 and there was another versi at the same size that was ate $30 .
metallicas are just too expensive. avic avic is cool on the price


----------



## reverendsterlin (Oct 28, 2008)

a place to find a *simple* bit on the mess that is Avic. sp would be http://www.eightlegs.org/ the do a somewhat okay job of speaking on the assumed differences as well as addressing how location or lack of but a single specimen have caused confusion in this genus.


----------



## the nature boy (Oct 28, 2008)

ReMoVeR said:


> wierd i didnt find anythin really helpfull, there aws a 3/4(three quarter)" versi that was being sold by $15 and there was another versi at the same size that was ate $30 .
> metallicas are just too expensive. avic avic is cool on the price


There are websites such as the British Tarantula Society that may give you a better idea of fair pricing where you are since they're going to have primarily European dealers.


----------



## ReMoVeR (Oct 28, 2008)

reverendsterlin said:


> a place to find a *simple* bit on the mess that is Avic. sp would be http://www.eightlegs.org/ the do a somewhat okay job of speaking on the assumed differences as well as addressing how location or lack of but a single specimen have caused confusion in this genus.


the website doesnt work.  humn... sorry for makin me misunderstanded. but right now i got that its sort of pointless to buy and a.metallica for a huge price when they are a bit just like avic avics. tho i would like to know what would be a price for a 2" avic. versicolor. ;o

tkz in advance


----------

